# Hey - I'm new (ish)



## H_P (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey I'm Heather, my other half is a member on here and I here so much 2nd and info through him thought it was easier if I just joined up myself.

Looking forward to getting involved and putting him in his place when needed.

additional coffee info - drink F/W typically. Preferences for lighter roasts. Still learning, guess I may as well claim my Fiances coffee equipment as my own as whats his is all mine. So, currently using a Niche with a Vesuvius.

Thanks for having me!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

H_P said:


> Hey I'm Heather, my other half is a member on here and I here so much 2nd and info through him thought it was easier if I just joined up myself.
> 
> Looking forward to getting involved and putting him in his place when needed.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the clan


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## H_P (Mar 18, 2019)

Cheers both, looking forward to putting some personalities to the names ive heard so much of.


----------



## MartynO (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome Heather!


----------

